#   >   >   >           .
.        .
:  

    2006

 : 

 : 

:   , ,     .  , ,  ,   :   ,    .          .  ,       .     ,    ,    .    ,   .         "  " https://changeonelife.ru/?p=54510

  : , 

 : 5-  

    :           

    :    

  :    

    2020-09

----------

http://usynovite.ru/child/?id=dceav-2ncm

----------



----------

.  .      :8:

----------


## lawdy

-  ? 
  ë, ë   .  -   ,    .   ë  .       (((

----------

> -  ? 
>   ë, ë   .  -   ,    .   ë  .       (((


   ,    😒

----------

...     Nika (   ) ,            .      ...

----------


## Lju@na

,       . ,   , . ,     -   ,     ((
  ,     .

----------


## Obitatel_Interneta



----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7yfqmNJW0I

----------

